# The remains of a Merckx



## plodderslusk (Sep 2, 2005)

Saw an ad for an old 57 cc Merckx,price was a bit over 100 $, but when I told the owner the sorry state of the bike he gave it to me. 1982 on the SR RD should be the correct age of the bike ? SLX tubing. Stuck seatpost and stem, wrecked crank armes, though perhaps some life in the chainrings ? OK BB and headset, nice wheels GP 4 front and Campa Omega rear, both on campy hubs. Crappy paint and some rust, quite a project, but who am I to say no to a free Merckx.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

If this Cinelli could go for $1250,then I think the eddy merckx you are showing us should at least be $500.. LOL

http://cgi.ebay.com/CINELLI-VINTAGE...244108922QQcategoryZ56197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

That's funny, it looks like it was a cheap bike to begin with, no braze ons or anything, cheap-o brakeset and then someone rode the hell out of it and fixed it with pliers and a bent butterknife and they want 1250--maybe it's a joke of some sort. I never really thought of the Cinelli as a great collector's bike like the Colnago anyway.


----------

